# BORA ULTRA wheels....look great..but are they good?



## JeffPaine

I have a Pinarello Paris 2007 with team colors. Thinking of getting Bora Ultra wheels but would appreciate if anybody can share their experience with the wheels.

Any insights would be appreciated.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## RHankey

With a little searching on the Pinarello and wheel sub-forums, you should find a few others who have Bora's and plenty of comments (positive) for various Campy wheel systems.

If it is of any value to you, I have a set of 2007 Hyperon Ultras, which are of similar construction to the Bora Ultras but with low profile rims. They've proven to be every bit as solid and bullet proof as any other well built wheel I've had, and well deserving of the Campy name. The Hyperion's are a pretty stiff wheel to ride on - I'd personally prefer the front to be 1x rather than radial laced, but that is just a small quibble. I'm not sure if the Boras have a recommended weight limit as do the Hyperons. Unless you're seeking the Bora's for colour scheme, you could also check out Lew or Lightwieght wheels which will lighten the bike and wallet a little bit more, but can be had with no weight limits. Handle wheels like Bora's, Hyperon's, Lew or Lightweight wheels with care.


----------



## Clevor

JeffPaine said:


> I have a Pinarello Paris 2007 with team colors. Thinking of getting Bora Ultra wheels but would appreciate if anybody can share their experience with the wheels.
> 
> Any insights would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


I've been waiting for a post like this because as an owner of some Boras, let me play the Devil's Advocate here:

1. I admit, I bought 'em for the bling factor. Plus I got my set for $2400 with free freight. Take off the fancy decals, cosmetic carbon fiber weave, and carbon hubs, and really, would anybody buy this wheelset at that price? They aren't that light either at 1350 gms (advertised as 1305).

2. The Boras really only match a bike with red/white/black color scheme; the color scheme really clashes with my C50 with World Champ paint scheme. Davitamon-Lotto had to change their color scheme for 2007 to match the Boras as they ride on Boras.

3. The actual performance of this wheelset is - literally - middling at best:

http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-4934445.html

It's not the lightest, stiffest, most aero, with best inertia. The Shimano 7801 can be gotten for $1500-1800 while the Boras usually sell for $2900.

4. To true the rim on the Boras, you have to remove the tires.

To it's credit, finding a wheelset with nice carbon fiber weave and gloss finish is rare these days; looks like Edge Composites have given up on this (the prototypes had weave). The layout of weave on my set is flawless as I can't find the seam. I'm pretty sure the Boras are still made in Italy too. I've checked the dish and true on my set and it is impeccable. Only thing I don't like are the bubbles under the decals.

I often say that if the Lightweights looked like Boras, nope, I still wouldn't pay that much. But if Boras looked like Lightweights, nobody would buy them.


----------



## JeffPaine

*Thank you*

Thanks for the words of wisdom. The Bora Ultras do match my bike well (I have team colours) and look really good. 

Is there a noticable difference from riding on normal aluminium rims (Reynolds)? I don't mind spending the money but hope there is a notable difference. 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rhauft

I've got Bora Ultra's on my Prince Ltd.
I also have a set of Zipp 404 tubulars and a set of Reynolds Carbon Assaults.
All things considered they are all fast wheels and offer unparalleled performance.

On training rides I ride my Reynolds Carbon Assault clinchers - Great clincher at 1450 grams.

On club rides I reach for my Bora's with bling appeal and a massive dose of speed & beauty.

On race day there is only one wheel I'll consider: Zipp 404 tubulars - dollar for dollar the fastest wheels and best race wheel available.

If money is not a factor, you can't beat the Bora's for quality, performance and beauty.


----------



## toonraid

Clevor said:


> I've been waiting for a post like this because as an owner of some Boras, let me play the Devil's Advocate here:
> 
> 3. The actual performance of this wheelset is - literally - middling at best:
> 
> http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-4934445.html


The test actually lists it as Bora - not Bora ultra so I suspect it may have been based on the old model. One problem with nearly all tests is lack of information on quality and durability of the item reviewed and that's Campagnolo's domain - a lot has been said about campy wheels but their quality and longitivity has never been under question while their closest rival - zipp & mavic do not have the best hub on the market and shimano has in the past had quality issues with their wheels which may have been sorted now. Personally I think that's of huge importance for an expensive wheelset such as aero carbon wheels. There is also the resale value which never even gets a nod but a quick look on ebay tells you everything campy drops less value. The test also says nothing about ride quality which although may not be on top of the agenda for an aero wheelset may be of importance to some particularly those going for the bling!


----------



## veloci1

Fulcrum RacingSpeed carbon 50mm. these are so fast and a little cheaper than the Boras. i like the rear spoke design of the fulcrum better than the G3. but, Fulcrum and Campy Boras are hard to beat.


----------



## poshscot

i considered boras for my paris but felt that for only 200 english pounds more, lightweight generation 2's were a better option. i must admit that the boras look the business but i knew they wouldnt perform like hte lightweights do. LWs are ridiculously light and very stiff (much stiffer than my shamal ultras) and contrary to popular belief they brake as well as alu rims in the dry (obviously i havent ridden LWs in the wet).

i even thought about buying some bora ultra stickers for my lightweights...

"Campagnolo Lightweight Ultra" ????


----------



## toonraid

Where did you get it from?


----------



## jwisan

*bora*

Can you advice what tool is needed to true the BORA ultra 2?


----------



## RHankey

jwisan said:


> Can you advice what tool is needed to true the BORA ultra 2?


Campy sells a special T-handle 5.5mm socket driver. The part # is listed in Campy's parts catalog with the rest of the wheel spare parts.

However, I've been using a regular 5mm socket driver without issue. the only slight difficulty is getting the nuts started on a spoke.. Be careful with the nuts, as they are Al and can strip or round over easily. My exposure is with the Hyperon's, but I other than the depth of the rims and the length of the spokes, I believe everything else with respect to the spokes are the same between the two wheels.


----------



## the genie

I've been riding the Bora Ultra twos every day for almost eight months. In my view, they are superb. I can't think of any other wheelset I rather have instead.


----------



## jellybone

i rode my bora's on my Prince for over a year, put A LOT of hard miles on them, being 250lbs and able to put down a lot more watts than most I can attest that they are bullet proof. I've popped a few tubulars unfortunately hitting some nasty bumps and the rims held true perfectly....
I like them so much that I'm getting another set (Ultra two's) for my Dogma... Plus the bling factor is good, pretty much everybody drools, heck I still do each and every time I got onto the bike.

My zipp 404/808 combo on my Cannondale though I might prefer performance wise, they seem to be much better in crosswinds and a quieter ride. 

I would prefer Lew Racing, but I think the Dogma being Italian deserves all Italian parts, traditionalist I am I guess..

Maybe some Lews for the Cannondale...


----------

